# duplex re-roof



## roofer up north (Apr 14, 2011)

Ok, so I've been contracted by a lady to re-roof her half of a duplex. The owner of the other side is dragging his feet. Apparently he was ready to do it a few years ago, but she wasn't. Now she's ready so he wants to make it difficult for her. It's my first year in business and I don't have a heck of a lot of work lined up, so, i'm thinking... do half the roof. I know, not an ideal situation, but i could use the work, and, really, wouldn't mind the challenge. I figure I'll put a super nice laminated shingle on her half and make him feel stupid himself. And then, charge him double if he calls me next year.

Anyone else attempt these kinds of things?


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Who owns the property?


----------



## roofer up north (Apr 14, 2011)

I guess they each own their own respective side of the property, split down the middle like the house.


----------



## catfish (Jul 19, 2007)

We did one this summer. 2 contracts. One side was a re-deck, kinda like the one described in a thread here Trusses at random measurements.

I've also seen them with 2 or 3 different colors on a tri or quad townhouse.


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

roof what you can and get that money!


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

How are you going to tie new to old????

IMO your liability exposure far outweighs anything you may earn.


----------



## roofer up north (Apr 14, 2011)

I figured if the other guy doesn't want me re-roofing his side, I'll get him to sign something anyway, saying that he knows I'm up there and that a minimum amount of damage to his shingles must be expected. That way he can't really come back at me if he doesn't like how it turns out.

The tying-in question... I'm not really sure yet... I'll figure something out. It might not be too easy,there are 2 layers of old shingles.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I'm assuming shingles. yes?

I'll do them from time to time. It can be done, but charge accordingly. 

If shingle, the best way is to get a shingle of the same exposure and weave the new into the old. IMO. However you can chalk a line at the properly line, but the new shingles up tot he old and cover with hip shingles. EITHER method will look tacky as hell. Don't put a yard sign for that one


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I am with Griz. Griz is more accurate than Rush. If you put a roof over one side the other guy can say anything, " it didn't leak before".... Or what ever. 

If you need the work play moderator and get both under contract.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

The answer is simple. You actually cheat yoru customer of about 6" of roof to ensure youa re not actually cutting anything over the other customer's property line. furthermore as I say, an attic inspection can determine the exact point of entry on a 1 layer shingle roof. Pretty ez to diagnose where a leak is coming from.

It didn't leak before. Hmmmm there is nothing you can do to stop from hearing that. I hear it on 25% of the repair work we do. The customer thinks that because we fixed on spot on their 17 year old roof that we caused a leak on the other side of the roof. "yes mr customer. It leaked before, and it will leak again and again."

Document the roof with photographs before you start. This is a smart idea for any job, walk around and take pictures of any pre-existing damage to the customers property but also the neighbors. It happened to me a few times where a customer said we ripped a screen, a neighbor said we broke their window. While both are possible, the broken window was incredibly unlikley because there was no debris or anything anywhere near. When I asked my foreman, he said it was like that when we started. I asked if he took a picture and he hung his head in shame. I had to buy a new window for his laziness. 

Also while I am ont he subject of pictures. I also always document a finished job with pictures as well. it happened one time we repalced a roof. Some knuckle head for some reason replaced a small 3 square section at the back of the house when they remodeled the kitchen. All they needed to do was move 1 pipe, seal the old pipe and do the same with the kitchen vent but they elected to repalce 300 sq ft. Oh well. Long story short, they removed our ridge vent. In the winter time they had condensation issues. I KNEW we installed the ridge vent, I was on the job when they did it. Luckily I had pictures of the finished job and saved my butt big time. Now I take pictures of every finished roof replacement and most finished repairs too.


----------



## roofer up north (Apr 14, 2011)

good advice, thanks!

:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2011)

So didja get the job?


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Unfortunately in my neck of the woods it happens to often when HO dont talk to each other and one side of house looks different then other side. Roofers around here just cut right up to neighbors side and caulk edge with flashing cement.  C R A Z Y


----------



## roofer up north (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm working on it right now. I'm just sliding the new shingles under the old and putting a bead of caulking along the transition. Seems to be working pretty nicely. I'll post some pictures when I'm done.


----------



## construct101 (Nov 1, 2011)

Yup! Just not the charging double idea. But keep in mind sub ventilation problems can be a fire and safety concern you would be responsible if the place burns down!


----------



## roofer up north (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm not really gonna charge him double. I've already talked to him about doing his side in a year or two. I understand that not everyone can afford to get their roof re-done. I'll treat him fairly when he calls.

It's been raining a lot since I finished the job. No calls about any leakage. I don't know what anyone was worried about. 

... and, by the way, I decided that 3-tab shingles would be the easiest to tie into the old ones, so I just put them on.


----------



## larryb (May 23, 2008)

"The answer is simple. You actually cheat yoru customer of about 6" of roof to ensure youa re not actually cutting anything over the other customer's property line. furthermore as I say, an attic inspection can determine the exact point of entry on a 1 layer shingle roof. Pretty ez to diagnose where a leak is coming from." Grumpy

Got to agree with Grumpy on this one. I'd also run I&W under the seam for extra ins.


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

how we do it is cut a line directly down the roof usually about 6 inchs from the line, then we loosen the end with a flat barand slide weather watch under the seam as far as we can, usually like 4 inches. Then snap another line on the property line and just roof to it. So i usually run about 6 rows at atime, then when my staircase gets there I run two beads of henrys about 2 inchs apart on the old roof between the weatherwatch and new snapped line and just roof it to the line. Never had a leak.


----------

